# Gift of Aloha



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Since LFR posted the slushie ride report, I figured you all needed a Winter reprise post. Here some shots I took here on Oahu. Most of them were taken on the Pali Lookout on a clear day and the rainbow was taken last thursday on my commute home. It was raining a little that day. The other shots I took last thursday were of Navy ships in Pearl Harbor. I will post those on the Man Forum.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice photos Bill. We just received 30 cm of snow on this side of the world...
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

HOLY WOW!!! Hawaii is AWESOME... haha..nice shots!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I can just feel the warm tropical breezes wafting through the Women's Forum. Love that rainbow pic.


----------



## BelaySlave (Mar 3, 2005)

Let's see...this morning when I left for work it was in the teens. 

Earlier this evening I was ass deep in my storage unit pulling out my winter tires for my SUV. And yes it was still cold although I do believe it was in the low 20s.

While in my storage unit, I was also pulling out luggage and packs in preparation for our trip in less than 1.5 weeks!!! Unfortunately I need to go back there in over 5 hours....yes temps will be in the teens yet again ...to get one more suitcase. While we don't go over with alot, we tend to come back with a TON of stuff...so I have to pull out the big boys for this trip. We'll probably end up getting a cheap suitcase at the swap meet on the 16th since the really nice big one we have now belongs to my cousin Leilani.

In that first pic, is that down the road from Waimanalo Beach?

Man...I wish we had relatives in either Kailua or Kaneohe....


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

BelaySlave said:


> Let's see...this morning when I left for work it was in the teens.
> 
> Earlier this evening I was ass deep in my storage unit pulling out my winter tires for my SUV. And yes it was still cold although I do believe it was in the low 20s.
> 
> ...



Makapu'u
Pali
Pali
Next to Aloha Stadium across from Salt Lake 

Now I will exit the wimmin's forum. Mahalo


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Wow, Bill, thanks! Great shots, after that I guess I'll have to venture into the "man forum" to see the rest.

Cheers,


----------

